# KDVR-DEnver



## dlbenz (Sep 30, 2010)

Does anyone know of any satellite location for KDVR that can be viewed from Northern California? I'm willing to purchase whatever equipment would be necessary to get this station.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

It's available on C-band on AMC 1. I don't know about how to qualify to subscribe, or whether you need to do anything but pay up. Here's one source: http://www.skyvision.com/programming/digital.html

The Dish feed apparently moved to a spot beam, so no one outside that limited area can pick it up no matter how large their dish.


----------

